# RS232 über Ethernet mit Web interface



## klegom (10 April 2010)

Hallo,

habe ein bisschen seltsames anliegen, hoffentlich kann ich es richtig 'rüberbringen.

Wir planen die Entwicklung eines COM Servers, also eines Geräts, dass RS232 Verbindungen über Ethernet (TCP/IP) übertragen kann. Das heißt, in einem Schaltschrank RS232 anschließen, Daten gehen über Ethernet, in einem anderen Schaltschrank irgendwo anders auf der Welt, dort kommen die Daten wieder aus RS232 'raus.

"Giebt's schon" werdet Ihr jetzt sagen, "schau mal bei W&T"

Ja das stimmt, aber wir müssen ja auch leben, nicht nur W&T und dann bauen wir das halt auch (natürlich besser).

Jetzt wird das ganze ein Hutschienen Modul mit einem Ethernet und einer RS232. Da könnte das "Ding" doch noch ein paar andere nützliche Dinge machen. Und jetzt kommen wir zur Frage. Da ich selbst zwar das Modul bauen kann, aber noch nie im Leben einen Schaltschrank gebaut habe, wollte ich mich hier an die Experten wenden, was das "Ding" denn nebenbei noch so können sollte.

Ein paar Ideen hatte ich schon, aber macht das alles Sinn? Habe ich noch was vergessen?

1. RS232 über Ethernet übertragen
2. RS422 über Ethernet übertragen
3. RS485 über Ethernet übertragen
4. Einige (vier) Ausgänge über Ethernet schalten
5. Einige (acht) Digitale Eingänge über Ethernet übertragen und entsprechende Ausgänge bei einem anderen Modul schalten.
6. Die digitalen Eingänge auf einer Website anzeigen
7. Die digitalen Ausgänge über eine Website schalten
8. Automatisch eine eMal schicken, wenn ein Eingang schaltet
9. Über Web Browser konfigurierbar

Irgendwie müsste es ja mit den gängigen SPS "vernünftig" zusammenarbeiten. Gibt es da noch was zu beachten? Irgendein S7 kompatibilitätsmodus, oder so?

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar. All die Dinge, die euch aus eurer Erfahrung selbstverständlich erscheinen und die ich als Schaltschrank-Laie nicht wissen kann. Schließlich soll es ein "perfektes" Produkt werden.


----------



## thomass5 (11 April 2010)

... potentialfreie E/A, 24V E/A, 24V Versorgungsspannung...

Folgendes finde ich schon fast perfekt:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/FastSearch.html?search=adam&x=0&y=0&=Schnellsuche&initial=true

Thomas


----------



## Blockmove (11 April 2010)

Diagnosefunktionen:
Serielle Kommunikation kann schon so nervig genug sein. Über Netz hinweg kann es noch nerviger sein. Deshalb eine vollwertige Diagnose inklusive RS232-Handshake.

Gerätetausch sollte ohne Software möglich sein.
Parameter auf MMC oder ähnlichen 

Evtl. RFC1006- und / oder Modbus-Protokoll.


Gruß
Dieter

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## gravieren (11 April 2010)

Hi

SMS und E-Mailversand bei bestimmter Verknüpfung eine Eingangs/Eingänge


----------



## klegom (12 April 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Folgendes finde ich schon fast perfekt:
> Thomas



Danke für den Hinweis, sieht gut aus. 
Aber was ist mit der Gehäuseform? Nach meiner Einschätzung sollte es doch eher für Hutschienen Montage sein? 
Oder ist das nicht so wichtig? 
Oder wäre eine andere Gehäuseform doch besser?


----------



## klegom (12 April 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Diagnosefunktionen:
> Serielle Kommunikation kann schon so nervig genug sein. Über Netz hinweg kann es noch nerviger sein. Deshalb eine vollwertige Diagnose inklusive RS232-Handshake.



Guter Hinweis!



Blockmove schrieb:


> Gerätetausch sollte ohne Software möglich sein.



Wie meinst Du das? Zur Konfiguration (und auch für die Diagnose) hatte ich mir ein Web Interface vorgestellt. Das bedeutet aber, dass man schon einen PC (Desktop, Laptop, Netbook) mit einem Web Browser braucht, um mit dem Modul zu reden. Zwar keine spezielle Software, aber einen Computer mit Browser.

Sonst braucht das Modul Tasten und eine große Anzeige, dann wird es teuer 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Parameter auf MMC oder ähnlichen



Warum? Das macht es auch wieder teurer. Ich wollte die Konfiguration über Web machen. Natürlich braucht es einen "download" und einen "upload" um die gesamte Konfiguration in einem Schritt heraus und in ein anderes Modul hinein zu kriegen.




Blockmove schrieb:


> Evtl. RFC1006- und / oder Modbus-Protokoll.



Auch ein guter Hinweis. Aber was genau: 
IOs über Modbus bedienen?
Modubus Ethernet auf RTU Umsetzung?
Modbus kenne ich, aber wer nutzt RFC1006? Welches der beiden Protokolle ist das wichtigere?


----------



## thomass5 (12 April 2010)

Hutschienenhalterung ist an der Rückseite schon drann und kann aber auch abgeschraubt werden. Doch perfekt?
Thomas


----------



## klegom (12 April 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Diagnosefunktionen:
> Serielle Kommunikation kann schon so nervig genug sein. Über Netz hinweg kann es noch nerviger sein. Deshalb eine vollwertige Diagnose inklusive RS232-Handshake.


  Wie währe ein weiterer RS232 Port, an den man einen PC mit Terminal Programm anschließt?
Auf diesen Ausgang könnte das Modul dann Diagnose Information schreiben wie Ethernet Verbindung, RS232 Status, empfangene und gesendete Daten usw.


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2010)

klegom schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das? Zur Konfiguration (und auch für die Diagnose) hatte ich mir ein Web Interface vorgestellt. Das bedeutet aber, dass man schon einen PC (Desktop, Laptop, Netbook) mit einem Web Browser braucht, um mit dem Modul zu reden. Zwar keine spezielle Software, aber einen Computer mit Browser.


 
Konfiguration über Web-Browser hat div. Nachteile:
Du musst erstmal mit einem Rechner auf das Modul kommen. D.h. du musst deinem Modul eine statische IP-Adresse (typischerweise aus einem C-Netz) geben. Damit kann ich aber erstmal nicht ans Netz ... zumindest nicht in einem Großbetrieb mit IT-Abteilung. Also muss ich dein Modul mit einem Crossover-Patchkabel konfigurieren. Dazu muss ich aber die Netzwerkadresse meines Notebooks ändern. Erfordert lokale Admin-Rechte. Und dies ist einem Großbetrieb keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Daher auch der Wunsch nach MMC zur Speicherung der Parameter. Damit kann jeder Instandhalter umgehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2010)

klegom schrieb:


> Wie währe ein weiterer RS232 Port, an den man einen PC mit Terminal Programm anschließt?
> Auf diesen Ausgang könnte das Modul dann Diagnose Information schreiben wie Ethernet Verbindung, RS232 Status, empfangene und gesendete Daten usw.


 
Mir wäre hier eigentlich ein Logging über Netz lieber. Und auch wenn ich langsam mit der MMC nerve ... Evtl. könnte man auch darauf Log-Daten ablegen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## klegom (12 April 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mir wäre hier eigentlich ein Logging über Netz lieber. Und auch wenn ich langsam mit der MMC nerve ... Evtl. könnte man auch darauf Log-Daten ablegen.



Also gut, nehmen wir an, das Modul bekommt eine MMC, auch recht. Wie konfigurierst Du diese? Dann braucht's ein extra PC Programm, ein Konfigurationstool für die MMC.

Oder soll die Konfiguration einfach in einer Textdatei stehen? Was macht das Modul dann bei Syntaxfehlern? Ich denke ein Konfigurationstool mit grafischem Interface bräuchte es dann schon, oder?

Das hat natürlich auch Charme, die Möglichkeiten der online Hilfe und der grafischen Unterstützung wären in so einem Programm natürlich viel besser.


----------



## thomass5 (12 April 2010)

Hallo,
... Annahme, das Modul hat ne MMC. Konfiguration weiterhin über WEB-Browser. Ablegen der Konfig auf MMC. Modultausch: das Modul holt sich Konfig von MMC, wenn diese eine drauf hat.

OT: Einen Rechner mit Adminrechten, welcher nicht am Firmennetz hängt, sollte ein Instandhalter schon haben, oder sich leicht einrichten können. 


Thomas


----------



## klegom (12 April 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Einen Rechner mit Adminrechten, welcher nicht am Firmennetz hängt, sollte ein Instandhalter schon haben, oder sich leicht einrichten können.
> Thomas



Das dachte ich eigentlich auch 

Meine Idee war folgende: Das Modul bekommt 3 Modi

1. Feste IP
2. DHCP
3. zero config (Das ist das, was 2 Laptops machen, wenn man sie über crossover verbindet)

zero config ist der default.

Mit einem Taster am Modul kann man die 3 Modi umschalten. In jedem Fall zeigt das Modul den Mode und seine aktuelle IP Adresse in einem kleinen Display an.
Mit einem der 3 Modi sollte man in der Lage sein, per Web aufs Modul zu kommen. Ab da alles per Web Interface.

Die komplette Konfiguration kann per Web Interface als Datei heruntergeladen werden und im PC archiviert. Die Dateien kann man zum Konfigurieren auch einfach wieder Hochladen, wenn einem die Einzelschritte im Web Interface zu viel werden. Auf MMC würde ich gerne verzichten.


----------



## thomass5 (12 April 2010)

> Auf MMC würde ich gerne verzichten.


 Ein rechnerloser Baugruppentausch ist ab er schon ne feine Sache und für die Perfektion wünschenswert.
Und selbst wenn keine Adminrechte am Rechner vom Chef gewünscht werden, kann er doch einen einrichten lassen, wo die IP-Adresse "verstellt" werden kann.
Das nicht jeder am Rechner/Netzwerk rumdaudeln kann find ich aber auch richtig.
Thomas


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... Annahme, das Modul hat ne MMC. Konfiguration weiterhin über WEB-Browser. Ablegen der Konfig auf MMC. Modultausch: das Modul holt sich Konfig von MMC, wenn diese eine drauf hat.



Genauso würde ich mir das auch wünschen.
Und mittlerweile werden es auch immer mehr Geräte die einen Tausch ohne Notebook unterstützen.

Gruß
Dieter
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2010)

klegom schrieb:


> Das dachte ich eigentlich auch
> 
> Meine Idee war folgende: Das Modul bekommt 3 Modi
> 
> ...



Die Modi sind meines Erachtens nicht notwendig. Ein gesicherter Taster für Reset (Werkseinstellungen - Default IP) sollte reichen. Auf ein Display kann ich gut verzichten. Da schaut man nur während der Inbetriebnahme drauf und ansonsten nie wieder. LEDs für RxD/TxD Seriell und Netzwerk sowie Link-Aktiv würden mir reichen.

Gruß
Dieter 

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------

